# Da golden waaagh!!!!



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

*Da golden waaagh shall serve as my continuing work on my ork bad moons and another orky projects that catch my fancy along the way. 

This project was started late 2012 when i decided to repaint my then deathskulls into the more regal bad moons. So far progress is very slow. Shots below are what I've done in the year of 2015 during my time at university and increased free time. The Following list shows many of the models that i curently have RED shows Currently Painted models, will try to update as i go. 
*

Warboss, Mega Armour
Mad Doc Grotsnik 
Warboss; Power Klaw
Big Mek; KFF (May need to repaint for better skin and metal colors)
Warboss, big choppa 
3 Gamesworkshop Mega Nobs
1 Khromlech Mega Nobs (Klaw and Kombi-Skorcha) 
3 Khromlech Mega Nobs (Mostly power klaws and shootas)
~40 Nobs (Varity of loadouts) 
Burnas (20) 
Lootas (~12) 
Boys (~80)
Boys (19+ nob), with Khromlech armored torsos
50 more boys with khromlech armored torsos
Gretchin mob (30); 3 runt herds 
Dakka jets, 2 (Original + Black Flame) 
Four Deffdreads (armed with a variety of weapons and so far the two of which are painted Rathalos Dread armed with a ravager blade and a dread with babel spear and nargacuga armor) 
11 deffkopta rokkits 
Three Battle Wagons (Varity of Loadouts, including kill cannon)
Two Battle Wagons (One painted the other almost completed) 
Trukk
Stompa
Two Leman Russes /looted wagons

Two knight titans (to be looted titans)
Terrain (city ruins which come with the renagade box set and the battle for macragge set)



Here are some of the many images Ive got floating around of the DA GOLDEN WAAAGH!!!! Have been mainly posting to Facebook ( https://www.facebook.com/Da-Golden-Waaagh-630659176948989/timeline/ ) under the Name DA GOLDEN WAAAGH, mainly due to a much easier phone upload system, but here is some of the work Ive been getting up to over 2015.








The second Dakka jet








Bit of a close up on the wing (as it was drying)








Mordiki the lucky stikk bearer








Converted Grosnik








And a shot of most of the painted models at the minute, including Warboss in mega armour, the new Mega nobs, grot snik, KFF mek, battlewagon and of course the last surviving Deathskull as a testimate to what came before DA GOLDEN WAAAGH!!!

Thats all so far any thoughts?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

keep it coming! :good:


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Love the yellow, but maybe muddy it up, its abit to clean for my association of yellow and Orks 

Loving the Jet since its that Flyer and its variations are for my the best Flyer that GW have put out, the painting on the wings I'm not sure, I cant make my mind up if the yellow and the black need to be reversed or if the black needs to go altogether and be replaced with a different colour.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

*Here is some more photos*

Well as i said the other day, got myself a photo booth, the following are some of the results from the better photography. Any thoughts? still very bright orange/yellow colors that i like.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

And some more (double post due to dodgy internet cutting out when I'm trying to upload)









Any more thoughts? Still learing how to best use this light box, the above images shows how the lighting needs to be tweeked.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Overall I like the yellow you've achieved and would love a step by step guide on how you've done it. That being said it looks a bit to clean for Orks, maybe try a wash or two and see how that turns out. Also you might want to try and add another light or two to get the lower sections of the models. Right now its to dark to make out much below gob level.


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

Luv em! I think only the battlewagon needs a wash to muddy up the yellow a bit, give some definition to the panels.
I particularly like your lucky stikk bearer, and the MA Warboss conversion is top notch, very dynamic.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

darkreever said:


> Overall I like the yellow you've achieved and would love a step by step guide on how you've done it. That being said it looks a bit to clean for Orks, maybe try a wash or two and see how that turns out. Also you might want to try and add another light or two to get the lower sections of the models. Right now its to dark to make out much below gob level.


Coming soon! Got half of a tutorial sorted just need to put time aside to finish the painting. 

As to lighting still am trying to work out the best ways to get these photos working, the new ones are better but still more work is needed.


----------



## Iron-Within (Jan 23, 2016)

Dude those look awesome, maybe a little to clean for Orks if you ask me.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

This is a nice Waaagh! I like the yellows - the paint is smooth and this is a difficult color to pull off.
I would have to agree on models being to 'clean' for orkz (but it just might be, I weather heavily my orkz).
One thing that bugs me just a little bit is the chipping you have on the Mega Nobz and DakkaJet - it would look so much better if you would add a black background before painting metal chipping.
You have chosen probably most difficult colors yellow and black (white is really close) and it looks great!


Siskin


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks for the praise. 

As to the comments for the colors being too clean, this is basically my preference for this army and also proably a bit of an over reaction from the last ork army that i had (metals were basically orange with rust effects that they had) might post a shot of the dakka jet in that scheme later or you can look to the "Death skulls boss", certainly didn't look as cool as these.

As to the difficulty with painting these colors I've uploaded some pictures and tutorial yesterday and it should be live as soon as i get the aproval from one of the *MODS*. You will see how i do this color scheme. As to the black backround, i find a better effect on yellow with white backround (as i said in the tutorial or even stalk my user photos they are there.


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

Battman said:


> As to the comments for the colors being too clean, this is basically my preference for this army and also proably a bit of an over reaction from the last ork army that i had (metals were basically orange with rust effects that they had) might post a shot of the dakka jet in that scheme later or you can look to the "Death skulls boss", certainly didn't look as cool as these.


It does look cool, and in the end it is up to you and your vision how your army should look like - sticktoittivness 



Battman said:


> As to the black backround, i find a better effect on yellow with white backround


Sorry I did not catch white background on the photos, I still prefer black for more contrast - but again if you like white more go with white 

Again good job on the models and keep the coming

Siskin


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well no real progress as of yet just noticed the tutorial has be let through: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=201794 . Hopefully that makes sense to everyone.

Also in regards to the original paint scheme the bellow dakka jet, this may be the reason for the flip to a much cleaner scheme:








Also this is a very old shot, about 4 years ago now that the mean reason for the dodgey photo (old camera too).


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Here is a little experiment i did a few months ago, matching my phone case to the color scheme of Da Golden Waaagh. Thought it would be a good thing to share to see what you all think of it.










It is basically the same as the tutorial scheme but has coats of 'Ard coat technical paint between them hopefully to increase durability, this didn't work with much of the paint being scratched or rubbed off in key contact points. planning to repaint and use some automotive clear coat to make it last a little longer.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Fenrisian (Jun 12, 2011)

i like the phone case  very orkish


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

More progress, not much time on the internet so haven't uploaded these as they go just this slog. Enjoy. 

































































































These if you cannot tell are the initial work on the piece for this months painting competition. Got some time off tomorrow and Tuesday so hope to finish it then. 

Any thoughts? It is basically the yellow and the checks on the leg so far but more to go. Metallics next.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more progress on metallics and other odds and ends. These photo also shows the flame effect Ive made out the hair of an ork boy.





































This photo shows the close up of the flame effect ive made out the hair of an ork boy.



















Much more to do but do it i shall.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Finished the Khromlech Mega Nob. Flame effect curtsy of a shaved boy. Done basically in the scheme of the Bad moons of DA GOLDEN WAAAGH with a little extra effort to bring it above table top to more a entry level hopefully. Any thoughts? 
































































Any thoughts? Comments? Vote for me!!!!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

1000TH POST!!!!!!!!!!

Okay now that is out of the way my post for this second is going to be a conversion project I started last night the plan is to forge two of my personal favorite hobbies into one awesome miniature: Monster Hunter and Warhammer 40000.

The plan is a follows 
-Convert my Ork Dreadnaughts into warriors of renown with Armour and equipment worthy of such a task.
-Each will have their own weapon as with the game and the showcasing of weapons available 

Current thoughts are for *Tactical blade* or *Ravenger blade *and *Rathalos Armor *after that pondering the idea of a *Heavy Bowgun *and *Gravious Armor. *Next would be *Nargacouga armor *and *Dual Swords *probably* Dual Dragons. *Next I might go either a lance/gunlance and *Zinogre armor. *This all depends on if i can get this Rathalos and Greatsword to work.

Below are the weapons I'm talking about above the *Tactical blade*and *Reaver Blade **.*



















This is the *Rathalos Armor *i hope to emulate on the dread (mainly thinking helmet, pauldrons and chest).










Next is what I've done so far mainly cutting the Blade out of plasticard (Well old Icecream box) and begun cannibalizing of the dread in preparation for sculpting 









This is the stack order for the blade in these sections Im trying to bulk out the weapon before sculpting.



































Final shot for scale of the weapon I'm planning to create for this dread. Any thoughts tips and tricks for doing this sort of project i haven't done much like this before.

Many of you probably don't know of what I'm basing this off but hopefully still sounds to be an interesting idea, for you all. Of those that i know have an interest and hope they will chime in with ideas for weapons and armor to do is @Loli and @Deus Mortis


----------



## Ring Master "Honka" (Oct 31, 2011)

Battman said:


> Any thoughts? Comments? Vote for me!!!!



main issues i have is its really clean.

you power claw has blood but if it had just been used to cut somone it would be all over the place and wouldn't be quite so bright red. if its dried on then it would be faded and again darker. 

the flames look good however it doesnt look like its generating any light the shading on the gun doesnt match the light source.

The last item is I think you need to break up the yellow a bit in the torso and arms, with your other mega nobs you have patches of just plain metal to see where parts are seperate maybe try and Metal up in between some of the Panels .

Hope this is Helpful.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks. This is kinda my first attempt at directional lighting. Look again at the photos maybe on the painting competition did some changes of the chest peice but possibly more could be used. But as i said in the "models to detailed" ive found this one tricky there was so spots as with the GW models whoch lend themselves to spot colors or even alternative colors entirely. 

Lighting could be an improvement. Didn't might think of that, the yellow is the highest but there should still be the red near the barrel.

As to the blood I've said before i like a cleaner ork but it could use a little more work I think. There is a little splattering on the arm you can only really see it on the shot from the flame side. 

Thanks for the imput.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

This evening started a little bit of the sculpting on the blade, needs a lot of work mainly filling/sandpaper to smooth out the molding. But so far little bit of progress.

Also have images that I hadn't uploaded up yet, so some final pics of the blade in assembly.





































This photo is showing the molding of the stacked plastic to smooth it out more.










This final shot is showing a little sketch that i did to try explain what my scheme is. Green is going to be sculpted scale effects, grey is metalwork and the red is the shoulder plates Ive already removed off the model.










An thoughts?

Small update on the sculpting, just checked on it and it appears to be curing correctly, wasn't too sure due to thickness of much of the green stuff but appear to be working correctly.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Heres a photo of the starting of the sculpting on the armour on the dread and finishing of the blade off, with their sculpting.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Finished the modelling for the Rathalos Dreadnaught, will now hope that the image hosting works, having to go through “Tinypic” because of limits on forum photos. 
Here are some more of the in progress shots.










Here’s the final shots before paint




























Any thoughts?


----------



## R_Squared (Mar 24, 2013)

That is one 'uge choppa!
Its certainly different, and I find that most things look awesome when they're painted up. I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out. :good:


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

R_Squared said:


> That is one 'uge choppa!
> Its certainly different, and I find that most things look awesome when they're painted up. I'm looking forward to seeing how it turns out. :good:


Pose isn't quite what i wanted but should be ok with a few licks of paint. The blade particularly looks a lot better with the base coat of black. Insted of the blue and green.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Got a little progress on the Rathalos dread, not much really just slapped some paint on it to show a little better what I'm doing, quite horrible but just a quick bit of painting that I'll upload to see opinions so far.














































Any thoughts? Thinking to paint the blade as fully metal, instead of the multi-shade which the image has for the actual game. Apart from that coming up good so far lots more to go.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Here are some more photos of the rathalos Dreadnaught conversion, these will be the final shots for the moment, probably will do more highlights but currently this is much as ill do. Though may convert up some gretchin to which will be armed with a skorcha and klaw to represent the weapons of the dread when i removed the additional weapons. 














































Any thoughts? How do you think it came up?


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Here's a little progress from the last couple of weeks with the few new units, namely my new two looted wagons both of which had some minor conversions and some not so minor conversions. As well as work on two squads of boys one who have khromlech heavy armor and one which have the standard boy loadout.























































Some of the hard boys painted with the majority of the colors on the torsos and legs. Heads and arms are still a Work in progress





































Any thoughts, been quite a while since that I've updated the progress of the Golden Waaagh if more interest is here check out the little page https://www.facebook.com/dagoldenwaaagh/ I update it more frequently with more photos, but will still slowly update here too.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Battman said:


> Any thoughts? How do you think it came up?


Wooohooooowhooowow. Badass!



Battman said:


> Any thoughts, been quite a while since that I've updated the progress of the Golden Waaagh


The colour combination works quite well I think. I like the looted wagons especially!
It's funny, the WIP head makes me realise how big a difference those details like tusks and facial shadows actually make!

Keen for more updates on here too. I personally suspect the rise of Facebook for gaming social pages is what is actually killing this site...


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Your not wrong about facebook killing the old forums, for me personally I still prefer, the forum atmosphere but uploading photos is so much easier. Its take the photo, click and upload. 

With the forum particularly that ive somehow maxed out the drop box built into the site, its transfer to the computer, load up tinypic, upload one by one, copy paste the URLs directly and finally post with images. 

Will still do it but don't really have the effort to do it every evening after a little 5 minute paint job. 










Though if the abouve link works I can upload via tapatalk...


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more work (and second test of mobile uploads from tapatalk). Not much to show mainly another test, but now its the heads and a little tidying till the first squad of the repaint is done.










Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Nice stuff! Now put them in a trukk and go stomp some 'umies!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Heres the squad of boys, all armored with the khromlech armored torso's. Basically done probably more work needed on the skin particularly. But for now they are tabletop standard.

Sorry about the photos, exposure may be off, not to sure why they are so dark.
































































Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Hahaha nice work, I love how Ork Boyz are so characterful for what are essentially meatshields for the heavy hitters... until they get to charging range, anyway...


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Very nice work on the boyz. They look like good and proppa bullet catchers.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Back again with a re-uploaded photos with a bit better lighting. Hopefully looks better than the previous upload. 













































































































Heres a little preview of the next few projects, a new Wazbom Blastjet and 50 more boys who will be soon equipped with some more khromlech armored torsos.

Any thoughts? 










Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

That new jet looks like it will be a blast (pun...slightly... intended) to paint, and I hurt in my brain thinking about painting 50 yellow orks... but I am really looking forward to seeing how you go!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well that is going to bring my ork boy count to around 130 all which are not painted since me starting the repaint. 

But saying that loved the armored torsos so much i ordered a bunch more and 5 more boxes of boys to match. Planning to use them as the bulk of the army either as hard boys or not. 

Certainly a project really should stop getting ideas and buying so many models.... oh well love this game just need to paint more.

As to the blast jet lots of scheming going on there.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

New lamp and new setup for the photo booth works a lot better. Particularly with the entire squad. Certainly will help with photography from now. 

Also a better lamp will also help with painting insted of the ceiling lights which are behind me.





























Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Heres a little work from yesterday, on the old stompa, certainly difficult to paint when assemble so have been hacking it up a bit to get it done. 

Lots to go still but coming along slowly.




























Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well little more work on the stompa, arms are now magnetized for ease of transport and arming of alternative weapons.

As to the body have got most of the yellow and battle damge done just some cleaning and further work. 

What do you think? Coming up ok? 

also not too keen on the symbol might have to try again or work out another jdea didn't quite work too well.





































Heres a few shots of the magnetized arms, and another of a test with attaching them to the fridge.



















Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well stompa is basically done, arms are both magnetized for ease of transport. 

Any thoughts? Look any good?














































Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

first Yellow stompa I've seen, looks good mate.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks, think that it came up not too bad. 

Though am not too sure of how the symbol came up, might redo it but am done for now.

Am surprised that you haven't seen any yellow stompas, there is quite a few floating around on the internet. And the picachu stompa.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Looks great, I agree the front symbol might need a redo but over all not bad.
@Haskanael there have been many yellow stompa heck even I did one.


----------



## Haskanael (Jul 5, 2011)

morfangdakka said:


> Looks great, I agree the front symbol might need a redo but over all not bad.
> @*Haskanael* there have been many yellow stompa heck even I did one.


I gues I need to start paying attention to the orks more xD


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Next lot of progress, have been working on the second of the monster hunter dreads. This time nargacuga armor and a rasasa bowgun. The armor is going more in the style of the blademaster so parachute pants!!! And fishnet torso!!! 




























And heres the style I'll be trying to mimic:










Any thoughts? Lots more to go but thats for tommorrow.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Also more for clarification than anything another yellow stompa that hansal hadn't seen. NOT MINE was floating around a few years back.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more work on the second monster hunter dread. Mesh seems to be coming up ok may need to alter a little but reasonable for now.




























Also my khromlech order finally came in another 50 torsos for the boys from a few weeks back, certainly lots of work to do on them.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little bit more work on the second dread, just a little more painting and finishing off the bowgun to go. But that will have to wait until i get some more green stuff and can finish the modelling.





































Heres a shot from earlier in the process of pining everything that wasn't attached particularly the exhausts which always seem to break off with the smallest bit of force.










Any thoughts? How do you think its coming?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little bit more, mainly bronze and some tidying. As well as a few different angles.



















Also thought to link my monster hunter dreads better to "Da golden waaagh" with a little spot of yellow on each.










Also been pondering changing the weapon on this dread as to the rasasa bowgun isn't coming up quite as id like. Maybe one of these insted:




























Any thoughts?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Firstly, I love the contrast of a little yellow compared to the other lots of yellow. 

The weapon now seems ork clunky. The otheres shown seem very refined and dont say "ork" to me. That being said something Imperial damaged or looted couldbe fun. Like a sentinel leg with a SM dread cc weapon as a mock-up of a thunder hammer. Thats my 2 cents....


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Medic Marine said:


> Firstly, I love the contrast of a little yellow compared to the other lots of yellow.
> 
> The weapon now seems ork clunky. The otheres shown seem very refined and dont say "ork" to me. That being said something Imperial damaged or looted couldbe fun. Like a sentinel leg with a SM dread cc weapon as a mock-up of a thunder hammer. Thats my 2 cents....



Thanks feel that they are coming up alright so far. The yellow certainly does work well but i do like my fully yellow models too.

As to the weapons. Thats actaully part of the ideas have something which isn't 100% to the theme of orks but more the monster hunter, the first does work well because of the fact that it is a gigantic blade which orks love anyway. 

If they are too unorky i might change but it is part of the plan.


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Intresting concept... fluff mightmight fit that eldar gifted them with lance weapons for some eldar warlock warp sight reason. 
Curious to see this.


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Medic Marine said:


> The weapon now seems ork clunky. The otheres shown seem very refined and dont say "ork" to me. That being said something Imperial damaged or looted couldbe fun. Like a sentinel leg with a SM dread cc weapon as a mock-up of a thunder hammer. Thats my 2 cents....


Oooh I really like this idea - save, perhaps get an imperial knight chainblade from someone (or two back to back) and Konvert that to make it orky, with DED KILLY written in Yellow on it...

Niiiiiice


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well guessing you haven't seen the old mega dread someone converted when they first came out. Also NOT MINE. 










That actually looks like the stompa chainsword. But watch this space will have my own converted knight titans soonish (got a pair on order currently).

As to work that I've done now, did a little work on the weapons for the dread. 










Also did a little recycling with the modeling of the lance; one of my old GW starter brushes from my first kits the Battle for macragge set. 










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Medic Marine said:


> Intresting concept... fluff mightmight fit that eldar gifted them with lance weapons for some eldar warlock warp sight reason.
> Curious to see this.


Bit more based on another obsession of mine not sure if you've, seen or heard of its a game called monster hunter over the years I've calculated I've spend around 1200-1300 hours on it which really pales in comparison to the few hours I've spent painting and playing Warhammer 40000. 

Just because i can heres a little cover art, to show some of the many games I've obsessed over in the series. 














































This is where the artwork that I'm attempting to convert into some unique ork dreadnaughts who as per the games have slain great monsters and create armor and weapons from them. Certainly hope that you all are enjoying them so far.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

That is a stellar place for an idea. Good call. Look forward to seeing it broight to fruition. Certainly close with the one posted before.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little bit more work on the dread, nothing much only a few minutes of fiddling and green stuff and little bit of a basecoat for the gold.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more work on the dread getting some of the colors and assembly started (pauldrons on the arms). Think that its coming up quite nice so far

Need to do some shading on the gold particularly on the sheild and the scale section on the lance but thats for tommorrow.










Don't know if these every couple of hours post are too spammy, but am enjoying keeping the updates current particularly now i can upload directly from my phone.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I am liking the look of the lance and shield. Looking forward to it all assembled.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well the dread is done. Nice and golden. Assembly didn't quite go as planned with the first, probably would need to assemble out of the box to have it sit 100% insted of the mess of superglue and wire.

Colors came up quite nicely i think, probably could do more work on the gold, but done for now. 

Also have both of the dreads together to show how the both scale up














































Any thoughts. How did you think it came up? 

More to learned with the scultping side.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

The AnimOrks look pretty terrifying, I'm sure they'd have any sensible guardsman feeling extremely worried.

Yep, as my own recent abortive attempt at modelling showed me, it's definitely a skill that needs to be honed with much practice and learning!

Keep up the Orksome work, look forward to seeing the horde together in some shots!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Can certainly get a shot together of them all. Not really much to show but might do that today. 

But thanks. But you are right more practice is needed.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Not much to add, little burnt out after the basically every day on the nargacuga dread, since starting it (just over the weekend and last week really).

But little bit more work on one of the wagons which brings the count to  one fully painted and two partially done with the yellow and primary weathering/shading on the yellow.










Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Certainly nothing much but my Imperial Knight renegade box arrived, so slowly putting them together with some more minor conversions similar to the looted wagons.




























Also as this image shows I'm planning to near fully magnetize knights some parts such as arm joints won't need this but like the options this might give me such as the ability to pivot the torso.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S5


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

I havth returned, peasents the waaaagh shalt rise again.

Now thats out of the way, too a bit of a break from the hobby and the forum (also didn't help that was find. by it difficult to get back into the forum with the password changes from a while back). But progress goes on!!!!

Now the image dump of whats new or changed in the golden waaaagh then some more ramblings as usual.










Little side project i started, when the interest into the orks was waning the heavist, began pondering picking up some gaurd namely Elysian drop troops, have been drawn back to might of the orks once more bit interesting little idea (also let to the purchase of my first Imperial armor books IA3 second edition and IA8)




























Yet another distraction as a gift for father i repainted a remote control car into the scheme of his 1970 valient charger (model was a 2006 dodge challenger).










Next was some work on the trukk and battlewagon so at least they have thier base coats for battle.




















Next are some of the boys, with the khromlech 'eavy armor all painted up for orange squad (two lots of photos because these were painted in two batches 11 then remaining 9).




































































































Above is a collection of the first 11 from the orange squad with better photos for each, many do need some more touching up but are a table top standard for now.










Next little slog is finally removing the minitures from the "simple green" mixture and brushing away the paint. A calculation i made was that they have been in the fluid for 4 months, 30 days and 6 hours at time of removal (calculated by post made at same time as mixing), which certainly appears to have worked correctly and stripped nearly all of the paint from these models. 



















Another thing that i found interesting was when scrubbing paint off this deffkopta it almost made a cell shaded effect/dark borders which i think was an interesting effect i may try to emulate later.

And thats it the end of the dump, hope you enjoyed more later.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Back again with more work.

This is the next project in the theme of the monster hunter dreads, but in this case the plan is to convert my gorkanaught.

The idea for this is not based around the hunters but the fortresses that they use to fight the really big creatures (lao shan lung, shen goren as well as many of the eldar dragons) being both the battle quarters and fortress is itself. 

Plan is to make the main body into the stone fortress, with the dragonators in the chest, one weapon will be the demolisher (from Mh4u) the other I have not decided as of yet.

The reference images are of the above weapons.





































This is some later shots of work on the gorkanaught, getting a fair amount done with the green stuff work, firstly molding up the gaps in barrel of the guns, with a false welds and muzzle of the barrel.

The doors so far have some broken stonework effects, well as close i can think to make them, will have to wait for paint to know for sure if it works.




























Any thoughts? Ideas so forth?

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little bit more, annoyingly with how I've done this i can't continue sculpting on the other side or on the other size of the claw arm. More work to come.










Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Have base coated the gorkanaught with a little black and dry fitted the model to see how it sits.

Also got the dragonators started, decided to do a little more orky a weapon, "I" beams with spikes.

Have got a cannon set up on the top along with fitting a KFF to the back for actual WSIWG for game uses.

Slowly by slowly its coming together more tomorrow.



















Any thoughts?

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more fiddling with the color of the stone work. The left most is a Citadel Base "Celestra Grey" over Citadel Base "Abaddon Black". The right is the same as first but a coat of "Dawn stone".

The right hand is certainly nicer shade and think that it will be a better base color for shading and detail work.

Any thoughts? 












Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more work on the gorkanaught, getting more work done on the stonework, more on the metals (both copper and steel) and rust effects. 

The rust particularly I'm happy with certainly not as excessive as previous attempts at rusty metal. And certainly different to the scheme of Da Golden Waaagh proper and not these other ork units.
































































Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

The gorkanaught is done! Well enough for basic game ready coat. 























































As well as a photo of the three monster hunter units that I've got currently made










Any thoughts?

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Thought to get some group shots, with no painting progress on the current models. 

Currently painted in this collection:

●Warboss Mega armor (Klaw and Morningstar)

●Warboss 'Eavy Armor (Shoota and Big Choppa)

●Mad dok Grotsnik 

●Big Mek (kff)

●Mega Nobs (3 Gw, 1b Khromlech)

●19 ork boys and nob (orange squad)

●19 ork boys and nob (teal squad)

●Dakka jets x2

●Looted Wagons x2

●Battlewagon

●Deffdreads x2 (Ravager Blade and Bable Spear)

●Gorkanaught (Demolisher, Dragonators and klaw)

●Stompa




























More to come.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

The next collection of things that are in progress for being painted some such as wagons, trukks, deffkopters and dreadnaught have got the basic coats.

In this collection have:

●Battlewagons x3 
●12 Deffkoptas 
●15 burnas
●10 tankbustas
●7 boys with big shootas
●60 boys (shootas and sluggas)
●12 lootas
●20 gretchin
●2 deffdreads





























Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Final part of the current progress update. The collection of nobs and whatnot.

●4 painboys
●3 big shootas (off battlewagons)
●3 mega nobs (khromlech)
●45 nobs 










Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Last of the last of the current progress updates (forgot about my unbuilt stuff in the cupboard).

●imperial knight renagade (2 knight titans+terrain in box)
●3 boxes of ork boys
●wazbom blastjet
●citadel wood
●Mörser Karl-Gerät (for conversion) 











Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Not much, but little progress and to try to keep myself honest (and motivated). Heres a little more some assembly progress on the next plane: the wazbom blastjet.










Thats the progress of yesterdays small effort.










And this is how it is now.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Again not particularly 40k related for tonight, but have spent the better part of an afternoon assembling this cabinet. For quite a while now have wanted to have a place to display minitures which is not the table. Now i have this display case in which to fill with minitures.

Curently have the models least used but are actually painted. The stompa, the two monster hunter dreads, Morkanaught and both dakka jets.










Any thoughts how does everyone else like to display their minitures? 

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little bit more on the wazbom blastjet, starting to get the yellow going. This will probably be all on this model for tonight. In attempt to get my bother into the game, I'm doing a few test models namely gargoyles.

More to come.












Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Did a lttle bit of fiddling with the gargoyles tonight , inital worm on the first one is as follows; celestria grey on body and limbs, white scar over the top, a second coat of white scar and then a wash of 1:2 mechanicum standard grey into the recesses. Then the skin has an intial coat of celestria grey on it.





































The second scheme is a bit of a experiment, its based on the same color palette as the yellow of da golden waaagh tau light oche and a few coats of yreil yellow. 



















Overall like the white one better but will need to see what my brother likes and if its a completely different scheme that he likes. 

Any thoughts?

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more work in the wazbom blastjet getting the shading started.



















As well as my brother starting building some of his gargoles for the intal painting. 










Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more minor progress with a little fiddling this morning. Getting the base colors working on the yellow and now black for metallics.

In other news my battlefoam order from a few weeks back is nearly here, went through Melbourne this morning.










Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Another minor update. Quite a large amount of foam arrived in the mail today my new acquisitions. The battlefoam order has arrived. Notably 2 carboard "stacker boxes"B certainly not as tough as the battle foam cases but useable around the home. And a cards against humanity carry case. As well as a lot of other foam.

The photos show the various different options that i now have.










New collection stacked next to the new display case.










First of the really needed stuff. Foam for my "kustom" boss and krew.










Pluck foam for the monstet hunter dreads.










More foam for boys (noticeably deeper to stop them getting mangled in transit) 










The really deep foam for the soon to be coming, looted imperial knights.



















The case and foam for the cards against humanity (and crabs adjust humidity)










My glorious collect of items to safely store my minitures. And the foam to carry them into battle. Really proably have spent too much on this little collection of storage, but as always when putting the work in i want them to arrive safely.

Does anyone have any coments what is your prefered transport option? Battlefoam, carboard box , tool chest or others?

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little bit more fiddling with the wazbom blastjet, getting work done on the metalics. As well as work on the cabling underneath the airbrakes for some extra detail. Coming up alright so far.




























Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Small update after a few days of slackness (IE farming deadeye Yain gaurga and other monster hunter related stuff). Have basically finished the objectives to a level that I'm happy with. Better photos later.










In other news planning to repaint my old Aquilla Lander from the Battle for Maccrage set, to a higher standard and in the scheme of the forgeworld aquilla lander.



















Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more on the aquilla lander, the first shot is a close up of one of the wings. Which shows the re-entry burns I'm attempting to paint. 










Interesting point is the paint I've used is a khorne red, then multiple washes of Abbadon black firstly a 3:1(wateraint) for the shading and then 1:1 (wateraint) for the re-entry on the front side of the wing.










The second shows all of the current progress on this set of terrain. And as requested @Hellathos some more inprogress but nearing completion work.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Pretty much done with the aquilla lander, more detail is probably needed but for now the model is done. 




































































































Any thoughts.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Bit of work on some khromlech mega nobs.










Little bit more meganobz getting the base work on the colors, spent a majority of the time on the wiring. As shown by the images below.



















More to come but done for this afternoons work.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

A little more work on the meganobs, getting the metalwork and brass coming along, along with making the start of the flesh, well the faces.




























Another thing that I've been pondering in effort to make the wazbomb blastjet stand out from the other two planes I'm interested in making an armored cockpit for it. Apart from that gives me access to another seated ork for building the scrap trukk that I have. So any ideas?

am thinking along the lines of these "zombie" vehicle lots of mesh, plate, and steel in general. 

Has any of you done this before any tips tricks ideas? 




























Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more on the mega nobs finishing of wiring and starting work on the weapons and battle damage.




























Also a little fiddling with the other weapon arm that inwas missing. Using one of the old deffdread skorchas in the old scheme another hold over from the Deathskulls.










Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Basically done of the on the mega nobs. They are at a basic table top level, more can be done to tidy it up, mainly more battle damage and effects. 

But for now that'll do for now, until i decide to do a little more.

































































































































Any thoughts? Probably just more work and breaking up the yellow a little more.

Also a shot of all 4 khromlech mega nobs, all ready for battle.










Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little bit more work on the wazbomb blastjet, did a little fiddling and built up a form of amoured cockpit, insted of glass and pilot. Just little bit of plasicard and paint. Feel that its come up ok.



















Apart from that making more progress on the battle damage



















Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Well the wazbomb blastjet is done!!! Came up quite nicely i think, nice a bright yellow and a lot of little details that I'm quite happy with. 























































Some particular details that I'm happy with are a spiral effecton the nose cone.










The other different this is the armored cockpit that I've made up of the original canopy with a little plasticard and painting to make the effect.











Any thoughts? comments?

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Just a little fiddling with the yellow door for the ruins, trying a semi-non-metallic gold, don't think with current skill could even attempt nonmetallic metals, but heres a little fiddling trying to get a dark yellow with heavy application of "devlin mud"










Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more work on the terrian, mainly finishing the gold (dark yellow) and begining to do work on the robed statues. 

Along with general cleanups on on the majority of the model before whatever color I'll do for the stone, and swords.

On that comment any thoughts of what color to do the stonework?




























Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Finally back with some more work, another character model. 

This time its a mega armored mek as for a stand out feature (as well as the kff). I decided a heavy amount of blood effects on the front of the model, covered in visera of its foes.














































Any thoughts? Is the blood too much? 

Glad for my return with a tiny amount of progress?

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Next little project to add to the backlog of distracting projects. Thinking of doing another display, this one is kind of a "battle of rorke's drift" the stereotypical elite troops defending against overwhelming force.










Interesting idea is to do a idea is to do the orks as the defender and some marines maybe even spacewolves attacking. This will be built off citadel wood with a small brick building in one corner, utilizing the new mold making tools.





















More to come.

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Interesting idea. Looking forward to how it comes out.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Thanks. Main concern i have. Short of not doing a decent enough paintjob is how many marines and how many orks should i have. Thinking like 3 or 4 orks and maybe 10 marines? Or marines bodies. Any thoughts?

Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more fiddling getting the inital ideas finalising of the primary idea of the diorama. 

As a point of indication I've marked the wounds with a bright green, some of the marines that arn't a casualties or wounded are marked with a blue mark.



















Overall there is 16 marines for bodies or combat, here i layed them out making sure that i have enough peices for most of the bodies. 










Coming up ok so far, i think.


Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more work on the diorama getting some inital painting on the brick work and more experimenting on the colors for the wolves. 










Currently on the wolves doing two shades of grey the with "mechanicum standard grey" being the lighter sections further in the backround and the darker "Eshin grey" being more in the foreground. This will result in the pauldrons, knee pads and elbow pads being darker as a form of highlight.










Heres a little more fiddling on the spacewolves, little bit of a wash of "nuln oil" to shape and shade them.










Sent from Samsung Galaxy Via TapaTalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little bit of work from today getting the base of the building coming along nicely, using the new rolling pins that i got the other day. 





























Next i have a little project for my younger brother, in the creation of a steampunk/ technopunk ork ranger. So far I've got some of the basic scultping started along with some basic sketches for the ideas that I will be portraying.



The text on the sketch is as follows, if it is unreadable.



As point of clarification I've done a quick sketch up of the ideas behind what ive started on the miniture. If text is unreadable it is as follows.

Checker plate sheild covered by some form of animal scales.

Large bolts in bow possible folding mechanism

Two ideas for string either standard or "electric" string

Rock arrow head painting defines, thinking black or dark purple with bright shading.









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

its going to be epic!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little more fiddling with the diorama and other miniture. So far have got a basic assembly and some inital painting done on the diorama.

Feel that the wood texture turned out great, quick job too base coat of "rhinox hide" then drybrush of "bestial brown". Makes it "pop" quite nicely i think.

More to come









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Have finished the miniture, the wierd technopunk/ streampunk ork ranger. Feel that its turned out alright not as much of the steampunk or technopunk influences as i thought, but feel the bronze recurve bow, with the large bots feels closer to the theme.

Also a alternative weapon in the form of the sword, painted in the same scheme as the arrows in my attempt at an obsidian stone pattern. 

Any thoughts?









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Final bit for tonight, have started getting some serious progress on the base have got most of the basic details picked out, with at least a base coat of their respective coats (mechanicus standard grey on the stone, rhinox hide on wood . Also intial coats of waaagh flesh and drybrushed warboss green for vegitation. 

Some more eagle eyed people would notice a few extra bricks in the courner of the building to help cover some molding errors from the wood. Little more fiddling on the diorama, tonight ive been assembling the third tree, with this one insted of a stump alone have built the tree.










As an interesting little experiment, I've also made up some greenstuff in the form of some moss on one face of the trees and brickwork. This was done by applying a thin layer of greenstuff then using a stripling brush to create the effect. 











Thats all for now

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little bit of work today on both a test model for the elysian drop troops again. Using the basic ideas that I'm using on the spacewolves. 

Initally coat of "mechanicum standard grey".










Specific coats of "dawnstone" on armor peices.










Little more of the dark grey on the helmet.










Then a large wash over the majority of the model, shading and helping to pull out detail.










On the visor ive done a coat of "kantor blue" as the base coat, then "regal blue" and then using the coat of the new "soulstone blue".










Feel that this style is certainty better then the first test i did months back. The other thing that I've done today is a little bit of fiddling on the nobs, primarily green stuff in the seams or parts where ive cut the model to attach the hands.



















Thats all for now. More to come

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

More progress on the elysian drop trooper starting on the skin. Little bit of "cadian fleshtone" then "kislev flesh". More to come.









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Not much a little fiddling with the nobs squad, getting some of the base colors coming together slowly.

Actually one annoying thing I've noticed is the nob with two fists has two left hands. But might just leave it as it is.









Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Bit more work on some more models in this case for the kill team event thats running at my local club, so painted up some specialist nobs for the army and used some boys from the original heavy armored squads.










The 4 new squad members.










The shot of all of the killteam assembled.





































The "Rage" nob with some armored fists, from some fantasy orge models.





































Fairly standard nob without much alterations




























Slighty converted ork nob, into an ork boy with rokkits




























Another standard nob.

Overall feel that the models turned out ok, probably need some touch ups or alterations. But as a table top model I'm happy with them. Any thoughts?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

A little more progress today More progress on the rokes drift diorama. 

Little more sculpting on the building, primarily renforcing the wall section, with both more green stuff at the base and a little plasticard "I" beam. Both of which need a coat of paint.










The other little bit of progress is on both the rocks and trees. 

The current paint scheme for the rocks is a layer of dawnstone (shown in earlier photos), a wash of nuln oil and dry brush of administratum grey. 










The trees and wood on the other hand has the rhinox hide (shown in earlier photos) and a drybrush of a 1:1 mix of rhinox hide and bestial brown. 










So far coming up nice, nearly done with the base section just the minitures themselves.


The only other thing that I have been doing a little more work on the idea of a railwaygun idea which has now become more into the idea of an armored train with multiple carriages with a variety of guns, light infantry weapons and the like, an engine, a small railway gun and even a "Fremdgerät" or rapid response vehicle on a flatbed.




























Currently still no progess on the idea short of a little bidding on some second hand carriages to identify scale a little better. More to come.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

A little more fiddling today. Little more painting on the diorama. Have attached and begun painting the backpacks on the marines. As well as a little more on the main part of the base section. 







































As a side note have begun fiddling with the airbrush station, with the led worklamps sitting on the top of the opaque plastic that it is made of. It seems to work quite nicely giving me a lot of light to work by.



















Thats all for now. Progress is slow as always but alway forwards.

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Probably last bit for tonight unless after a break I'm bitten by the bug again. 

Have got most of the work done on the marine bodies (just arms/weapons and heads to go) just some final polish and blood effects. 

Did a little pose on the diorma itself with all of the marines and the meganob in a basic little idea of what I have planned for the marines.







































More to come

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Moriouce (Oct 20, 2009)

That diorama is starting to look realy neat! Looking forward seeing its completion.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Finally finished a little project I've been working on for a few weeks now, it a project for my younger brothers 18th birthday, for something a little different i decided to make a model that will somewhat go with his slowly growing tyranid army. 

I say somewhat because of what it is:

A looted flying hivetyrant!!! And secondary little one of a caged ork genestealer cultist.
































































Thats it for the tyrant itself. If interested i can post more about the crafting of the model itself and the amounts of techniques involved.














































Thats the collection of the genestealer ork cultist.

Hope you enjoyed any thoughts? Improvements?

Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Little bit of an image dump of a little project I've been working on the the last little bit. 

Gunna have a few in progress shots here for you all, then the finished build. 














































And the final model itself, probably some small touch ups required but is basically done.























































Any thoughts? 


Sent from my SM-G900I using Tapatalk


----------

